# i5 vs AMD A6



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm in a dilemma right now choosing between a Toshiba P755-S5265 (i5) or a Toshiba L775D-S7226 (AMD A6). The screen size between the two is a difference of course as well as a blu ray player on the S7226, but I'm more into whats going to give me quality and options down the road.

I do alot of multitasking, websurfing, movies. Not really a gamer but thought of trying it out. Alot of threads I've read said i5 for everyday tasks while if gaming, AMD has the best graphics processors even though their clocks are slower. 

Just wanted to get everyone's feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The i5 is a good processor, the people saying it is for everyday tasks are underselling it a bit. The i3 is the "everyday" task CPU. The i5 is powerful enough to run any software well, although I find the Intel processors pricey.

The AMD A6 is one of AMDs new APUs. They are built more like the i3/5/7 in regard that it has the graphics integrated into the CPU rather than using a northbridge/iMCH. 

Could you provide the retail links for the two laptops?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I just picked up a L755-S5274 with the i5 no complaints here, it's not comparable to a quad core desktop with a gaming card but so far it handles photoshop very well runs dumps more then twice as fast as the old T1300 did.
The biggest down side to AMD chipped laptops I see is the heat from the CPU this runs high 30's low 40's C all day, most AMD laptop's are in the 50c range.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

For laptops I would stay with Intel, as I have never seen a laptop move decently with an Amd cpu but desktops is another story IMHO.


----------

